# Marks of Chaos in AOS warriors of chaos



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anyone know what marks do for models? Characters have explanations for marks but other units don't. Any info appreciated.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

The marks on certain "heros" give direct benefits, alongside adding the "tag" to the scroll. E.g. "Hero, chaos, KHORNE, mortal etc".

On regular units, a mark simply adds a "tag" to the scroll.
Tags are used to determine which units gain certain boosts or benefits through the use of magic, special rules, battle standards or apparently even fighting In certain "realms" e.g. The bloodsecrator (khorne BSB guy) givesv bonuses to any unit with a "Khorne-tag".

Hope this makes sense and helps!


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Yep, makes perfect sense. Cheers buddy.


----------

